# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Женский характер и украшения

## Irina

Сумочка и тюбик помады, палетка с тенями и макияж порой способны рассказать о своей владелице больше, чем она сама. Ее любимые серьги, колечки и бусы — не исключение.
Характер и украшения Хорошо подобранные украшения говорят о том, что с самооценкой у этой женщины все в порядке!

*Украшения из дерева* часто выбирают натуры любознательные, творческие, с широким кругом интересов. Поклоннику, который пытается завоевать такую барышню, используя ложь любого масштаба, следует быть предельно осторожным. Разрыв отношений после того, как тайное станет явным, неизбежен. Порой подобные женщины испытывают неосознанную (или осознанную) потребность в защите каких-то высших сил.
Как правило, они в курсе проблем всех своих друзей и знакомых, потому что часто «работают» жилеткой, в которую можно поплакать. Умеют слушать и сопереживать.

*Бусы, серьги и браслеты, сделанные из войлока*, наденут те, кто обожает удобство и комфорт. Их хозяйки очень эмоциональны и склонны принимать решения на основе собственных чувств и интуиции, а не полученной информации. Они легко ранимы, чувственны и обожают прикосновения.

*Пластмассовую бижутерию* носят женщины практичные, расчетливые и чуточку приземленные. У них всегда есть свое собственное мнение, которое они готовы отстаивать в спорах. С трудом переносят, когда на них кто-то давит. С удовольствием завязывают новые знакомства и чаще остальных принимают влюбленность за любовь.

*Бижутерию из металла* (оригинальную, но небольшого размера) выбирают те, кто часто чувствует себя незащищенными. Они уверены в том, что любить их надо не за внешность, а красоту души. Для того, чтобы их завоевать, нужны не внешние атрибуты (букеты, конфеты, дорогие подарки), а настоящие глубокие чувства.

*Крупные стальные украшения* выбирают целеустремленные женщины, которые редко прислушиваются к чужому мнению.

*Украшения из бисера* часто надевают жизнерадостные, впечатлительные натуры, которые легко поддаются чужому влиянию.

*Оригинальные украшения* (чаще всего авторской работы) носят те, кто желает подчеркнуть свою избранность, особенность и хотят показаться раскрепощенными. Такие женщины, как правило, ненавидят стереотипы, настороженно относятся к общественно-массовым мероприятиям с большим количеством присутствующих. Они несколько эгоистичны и порой смотрят на окружающих свысока. Тратят очень много времени на то, чтобы одеться стильно, но не похоже на окружающих, и очень разборчивы при выборе спутника жизни.

*Винтажные украшения* (вещи «с историей») предпочитают женщины, которые испытывают ностальгию по счастливому детству. Из них получаются отличные матери и хорошие жены. Они романтичны, порой сентиментальны. С любовью поддерживают домашние традиции и большее значение придают семье и семейному укладу — по выходным непременно пироги (как у бабушки) или парадный обед «с супницей», каждый год варится «царское варенье», которое подают к столу по торжественным случаям и.т.д.

*Классические украшения* выбирают достаточно скромные женщины, у которых в жизни настолько много забот, что времени «на себя» остается катастрофически мало и думать о собственной внешности — особо некогда, так что идеальная сочетаемость украшений с любым нарядом ими только приветствуется. Или же те, что привыкли жить по правилам и считаться с условностями. Порой очень дорогие украшения, которые только на первый взгляд выглядят просто, надевают для того, чтобы продемонстрировать свой социальный статус. Их владелицы знают себе цену - она настолько велика, что у них нет необходимости кричать о ней вслух.

     Большое количество разномастных украшений, надетых бессистемно, как правило свидетельствует о желании спрятаться, сделаться незаметной и ни в коем случае не привлекать внимание окружающих. За деревьями не всегда можно увидеть лес, а за «нарядной елкой» растерянного ребенка.

     Если украшения подобраны по принципу «Смотрите, в какую копеечку это влетело» - их обладательница, скорее всего, желает самоутвердиться таким образом. Она никогда не допустит, чтобы любимый ей командовал — предпочитает подкаблучников. Жаждет власти и славы в любых масштабах и то и дело недовольна самой собой и окружающими.

   Крупные, броские, вычурные украшения надевают активные женщины, которые обожают быть в центре внимания. «В паре всегда один любит, а другой позволяет себя любить» заявляют они и подставляют щеку для поцелуя. Как настоящие женщины они никогда не упустят возможности сотворить «из ничего» скандал (шляпки и салаты редко входят в сферу их интересов).

*Если украшений нет*
Украшения подчеркивают внимание женщины к себе и часто говорят об адекватной самооценке: способная любить себя может любить и жизнь, и другого человека. Отсутствие украшений — это тревожный звоночек, свидетельствующий о том, что с этой женщиной что-то «не так». Она или переживает какой-то кризисный период в жизни, или разочаровалась в мужчине.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

По моему, лучшие украшения женщины- это добрый нрав и хороший характер

----------


## Vanya

согласен с Зёброй... не люблю когда навешано чёрт знает чего) ..но если уж ей так сильно нравится, то пущай се носит

----------


## Irina

Наверное редко можно встретить девушку или женщину совсем без украшений. Серёжки, колечки, цепочки хоть небольшие носят практически все

----------


## Asteriks

Когда-то очень увлекалась украшениями, к каждому наряду было что-то своё. А сейчас кольцо обручальное и серёжки, и то не всегда. И не очень люблю, когда другие на ёлку похожи, особенно когда смешивают бижутерию, золото и серебро.

----------


## Irina

Мне тоже не нравится, когда на девушке выставка всего, что есть в запасе. Сама предпочитаю украшения оригинальные - будь то бижутерия или драгоценности.

----------

